
Walmart’s new gaming PCs struggle with the basics - commoner
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/10/18131156/walmart-gaming-pc-overpowered-17-plus-laptop-review
======
ocdtrekkie
At the end of the day, Walmart PC's are roughly about as good as you expect to
get at Walmart: Cheap, and checking off the boxes, but not going above and
beyond by any imagination.

You'll probably see a lot of them as parents' gifts to kids, who don't know
what they're buying but just need something that runs Fortnite.

~~~
lathiat
When they were first released they were not at all cheap, while being
noticeably factually inferior to solutions from many other systems
integrator's.

They did however adjust the pricing subsequently to be competitive price-wise
however still with inferior components. So better than it was but still not
great.

(the DTW3 is $2100) "Markup on this thing is completely insane, even for a
system integrator. Incumbent competitors like iBUYPOWER offer an RTX 2080 and
i7-9700K at a cheaper price of $1700, but also include brand-name PSUs,
motherboards with Z-series chipsets, and 3200MHz memory in multiple slots. For
the same price, Walmart uses unbranded PSUs without any efficiency ratings or
certifications, 2400MHz garbage-bin RAM, and an H310 chipset with half the bus
transfer speed as baseline. The Overpowered DTW3 and DTW1 (and presumably
DTW2) are criminally incompetent in their components selection." Source:
[https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3401-walmart-gaming-
pc...](https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3401-walmart-gaming-pc-
overpowered-dtw3-not-worth-it-review)

------
lathiat
Gamer's Nexus did really great coverage on the PC tower versions. Both a
written and video version:
[https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3401-walmart-gaming-
pc...](https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3401-walmart-gaming-pc-
overpowered-dtw3-not-worth-it-review)

My favorite part is where he ordered (and paid for) the $2100 DTW3 but
received the $1400 DTW1.

~~~
pro542
I think it's interesting that while people criticized the Great Wall PSU
choice a lot, Gamers Nexus say it's "fine" for usage

